# Volpatti's Bike Shop, Washington, PA



## slashtothebasket

Yo fellow wheelers out there, let me tell you about a sorry story.
I live in DE but visit my parents in Western PA. Since I am a bike addict, I stop in to a local bike shop, Volpatti's in Washington, PA on these parental visits. During this most recent visit, the owner recognized me and asked if I lived around there. I replied that I only visited his store when I visited my parents and that my mother was sitting out in the car while I gazed upon his stock. The owner (Mr. Volpatti?) then said that my mother probably couldn't wait for me to grow out of this phase.
listen, bike fanatics and friends...I am 42 years old and have been riding seriously for the past two seasons. I went from riding a Giant Option to riding a Lemond Tete de Course and a Trek 5500 in that amount of time. I love to ride!! I have logged over 4,000 miles so far. Riding keeps me sane and healthy and I am so peeved that someone, especially the owner of a cycle shop, would suggest that it was a phase!!

Any feedback for the middle-aged music teacher/amateur cyclist????


----------



## thegood

slashtothebasket said:


> Yo fellow wheelers out there, let me tell you about a sorry story.
> I live in DE but visit my parents in Western PA. Since I am a bike addict, I stop in to a local bike shop, Volpatti's in Washington, PA on these parental visits. During this most recent visit, the owner recognized me and asked if I lived around there. I replied that I only visited his store when I visited my parents and that my mother was sitting out in the car while I gazed upon his stock. The owner (Mr. Volpatti?) then said that my mother probably couldn't wait for me to grow out of this phase.
> listen, bike fanatics and friends...I am 42 years old and have been riding seriously for the past two seasons. I went from riding a Giant Option to riding a Lemond Tete de Course and a Trek 5500 in that amount of time. I love to ride!! I have logged over 4,000 miles so far. Riding keeps me sane and healthy and I am so peeved that someone, especially the owner of a cycle shop, would suggest that it was a phase!!
> 
> Any feedback for the middle-aged music teacher/amateur cyclist????


Perhaps he was just kidding. And if he was, my advice would be to chill out.


----------



## wmhjr

*Tim's OK*

Hey, Tim (Volpatti) was obviously kidding. Don't get so darn sensitive. Tim is our age (read that to mean that he and I are both older than you) and he still rides. If you looked around his shop, you probably saw a few bikes hanging to the right as you walk back to the back. Those are usually some bikes from some of his friends - also in their 40's. 

He has a pretty dry sense of humour. Geez - I'd hate to think what you'd say if you ran into me!






slashtothebasket said:


> Yo fellow wheelers out there, let me tell you about a sorry story.
> I live in DE but visit my parents in Western PA. Since I am a bike addict, I stop in to a local bike shop, Volpatti's in Washington, PA on these parental visits. During this most recent visit, the owner recognized me and asked if I lived around there. I replied that I only visited his store when I visited my parents and that my mother was sitting out in the car while I gazed upon his stock. The owner (Mr. Volpatti?) then said that my mother probably couldn't wait for me to grow out of this phase.
> listen, bike fanatics and friends...I am 42 years old and have been riding seriously for the past two seasons. I went from riding a Giant Option to riding a Lemond Tete de Course and a Trek 5500 in that amount of time. I love to ride!! I have logged over 4,000 miles so far. Riding keeps me sane and healthy and I am so peeved that someone, especially the owner of a cycle shop, would suggest that it was a phase!!
> 
> Any feedback for the middle-aged music teacher/amateur cyclist????


----------

